# Directory Listening taucht im Quellcode auf



## Der_baum (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich freue mich, dass ich euch mal wieder mit etwas bereichern kann.
Ich kann eigentlich nichts dazu sagen, außer (ACHTUNG! User Spruch: Ich habe nichts gemacht).

Auf meinem Strato Webspace taucht plötzlich folgendes auf, egal welche Datei ich darauf aufrufe. Macht auch keine unterschied ob darin PHP-Code ist oder nicht.
Habe auch schon die htaccess-Datei mal gelöscht etc.

Aber seht selbst im Anhang.

Ich bin gerade dabei an einer Lösung zu arbeiten. Ich Informiere euch sobald ich was herausgefunden habe.



Gruß Dan

P.S.: Achso, …. die Dateien sind teils gar nicht mehr auf dem Server vorhanden.
P.P.S.: Dieser Fehler tritt bei allen gängigen Browsern auf. Sorry das ich die URl geschwärzt habe, aber das ist unser Server-Testbereich.


----------



## Der_baum (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt ist es wieder Verschwunden.

Ich habe die Dateien im root-Verzeichnis nochmals hochgeladen und die htaccess-Datei nochmal neu geschrieben (obwohl es auch ohne diese aufgetreten ist).
Jetzt ist alles weg. Hat zufällig (oder auch nicht zufällig) eine Erklärung?



Gruß Dan


----------

